# TITP this year?



## Lindy (13 Jul 2015)

Did anyone else brave the mud and go to titp? We had a great time but then we weren't camping in a tent or trying to get home at the end of the night. Campervans are definitely the best option! 
Campervan site





Camp sites







Absolutely cream crackered! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (13 Jul 2015)

Wow.Look how clean the Campervan site is compared to the camp site .
Different class of campers .


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Jul 2015)

nelson said:


> Wow.Look how clean the Campervan site is compared to the camp site .
> Different class of campers .


Indeed...the camp site looks like I would find in China, didn't expect to see this in a developed country.


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Jul 2015)

nelson said:


> Wow.Look how clean the Campervan site is compared to the camp site .
> Different class of campers .


Indeed...the camp site looks like I would find in China, didn't expect to see this in a developed country.


----------



## Lindy (14 Jul 2015)

The portaloos in the campervan site were still dire though by night time and people were being sick after using them. The campsite was the same last year at Balado, disgusting.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (14 Jul 2015)

Enlighten me. What'sTitp??


----------



## kirk (14 Jul 2015)

Tea in the park Edvet  good time then lindy? Our son calls those party/porta loos a turdis.   Lake fest by us has the same mess afterwards.....great if your looking for free camping stuff 

I picked up a self inflating matress 2 tents, spare pegs poles guy ropes,an air pump and a gazebo. I was one of the last beach combers there too.
One man's trash is another mans gold.


----------



## Lindy (14 Jul 2015)

Yes Kirk we had an excellent time. Saw something at every stage/tent. Fat boy slim was incredible and The Prodigy an excellent finish to a great weekend. Security was shocking and the staff were not looking after people who were clearly in need of it so poor in that respect. I pay for vip just to get to use decent toilets for 3 days but still got to use portaloos back at campervan site. I'd take a tent if the other campers weren't such a clatty bunch of wee jakys lol.. Save myself the ridiculous  £150 for campervan pitch! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (14 Jul 2015)

Enter Shikari were great too, first time I've seen them live.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (14 Jul 2015)

Is that drackulas pop up tent in the first pic?


----------

